# What do I have here?



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

I have aquired this 8 acre field recently. My goal is to put up hay from it. I don't have a lot of experience in reclaiming a field and weed control. What do I have here and what should be my best plan of attack? Burning is out here. I was going to knock it down with a stout flail mower that I have. Should I spray before? after? As of yet I do not know what the PH level is. I'm assuming it is way out of wack. Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Spray first.....then you may not have anything to mow. I couldn't see any grass in those pics. A good broadleaf spray that will let you plant early fall is needed. I think that you could clean up those flowers with 2-4d amine. Amine goes away quickly on the residual side, so I would use a strong mixture.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I might lean toward mowing first. Depends how dense your canopy is and if you will be able to get herbicide down through to shorter plants.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Looks like bed straw and batchelor button. The latter is actually a flower for flower gardens and VERY PROLIFIC! but it can wiped out with a spray like 2,4d.that bed straw is a major pain in the tookass! And it is haaaaarrrrrrdddd to get rid of.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

A mess is what I see. Better spray , if you cut now it may not green back up to spray this year.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

If this field belongs to someone else I would get a long term deal on it before I dove in. This is going to take some time, effort and expense getting into production.

I would spray it (2-4D and double surfactant), bale it to get the junk off and see if any grass survived the suppression. If you have to establish a new stand of hay then it could get more expensive.

Nice looking piece of flat ground though. Would make a nice field.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Looks like bed straw and batchelor button.


 I believe the flowers are Asters of some sort.....New England Asters?

Regards, Mike


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it a Bachelor button(corn flower) they grow wild all over the US and grow tall like hay. The aster is more of a short bushy thing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> I think it a Bachelor button(corn flower) they grow wild all over the US and grow tall like hay. The aster is more of a short bushy thing.


Actually, NE Asters grow up to 4 feet tall according to Wiki.....I wouldn't call that short and bushy. Either way, they can both be handled rather easily with basic broadleaf herbicide

Regards, Mike


----------



## backcheckus (Aug 2, 2019)

Thanks for all the input. One way or the other I'm going to have to spray and mow. I'm not sure in what order. I'm leaning towards cutting soon ....see what comes back and spraying with 2-4d amine. Spraying now would probably limit penetration. Again, I'm no expert.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Always spray before cutting, it works much better.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Right now is when I would spray, when the weed is in bloom. 
I learned from spraying dewberry and blackberry that the more foliage in the plant, the more surface area to carry the chemical into the roots. I understand that this will not be as hard to kill and a woody stem but I believe the same principle applies.

If I spray short growth it is in the spring when it first sticks it's head out and the roots are just beginning to grow.


----------



## dieselmike (Feb 24, 2018)

If the weeds are seeding out I would bale it up and get it off the field. If you can beat the weed seeds then 2-4d with surfactant. Wait two three weeks bale it and get it off the field. Just cutting it puts the seeds back in the ground for next year.

You are really going to need a long term plan and stick with it. Might plant winter rye and fertilize the heck out of it after you cut it down just to keep the weeds choked back.

Plan on several sprayings before things start to shape up.


----------

